# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Orgasm ;)

## Riff

Can you orgasm in a lucid dream?

----------


## Descensus

You can orgasm in your sleep, also known as a "Wet Dream", so I suspect you could in a LD.

----------


## Moonbeam

Yes, do a search and you will find much discussion on the topic.

----------


## Man of Shred

Never done it yet. although I&#39;ve had sex in dreams. i think dream orgasms are more common among females.

----------


## slimslowslider

Twice, that I remember, in my 37 years&#33;   :Sad:   Usually wake up just before...  Any tips for avoiding this greatly appreciated&#33;

----------


## BohmaN

No sex in my lucids yet so I don&#39;t know, but in my ordinary dreams I have had orgasmes (wet dreams). In my lucids when I intend to have sex I always seem get into discussion with the other part and I get distracted. It usually leads to loss of lucidity. Next time I&#39;m gonna be more firm.  ::D:

----------


## ExoByte

It doesn&#39;t seem really common all-together, but yes you can orgasm in a Lucid Dream. You can in normal dreams, so why not Lucids? One thing though is that it seems more common among females. Females actually tend to orgasm during the WILDing process.

----------


## regetsref

> Females actually tend to orgasm during the WILDing process. 
> [/b]



Whoa really?&#33;? WILDs are pretty cool feeling but thatd be really wild,  ::|:  
Yeah Ive never not woken up immediately after/during a dream orgasm, lucid or not.

----------


## Man of Shred

> One thing though is that it seems more common among females. Females actually tend to orgasm during the WILDing process. 
> [/b]




 haha&#33; and they blame us for being horndogs. sheesh&#33;

----------


## Marvo

You can indeed orgasm in your lucid-dreams, though, as mentioned earlier, it dangers your lucid/sleeping state, and you might eventually wake up in a big mess, if you&#39;re a male. I&#39;ve had orgasms in my normal dreams before, but I&#39;ve never woken up in a mess. Guess I&#39;m lucky  :smiley:

----------


## King and God

> Can you orgasm in a lucid dream?
> [/b]



Yes, of course. During dreaming blood circulation is better, and when you are having sex in a dream blood will come to the penis rapidly (if you are excited enough), causing an orgasm.

----------


## NightmareOnElmStreet

i think i had my second wet dream ever like...last month i think. i woke up during an orgasm with one of my friends hottest mom iv ever seen, ever...and when i was done with her i went to her blond friend. and while doing her i had awoken like "ah. ah. ah......aaaaahhhhhh"

twas nice

but a bit messy

----------


## BohmaN

One question that I&#39;ve been thinking about**:

Is it possible to have an orgasm in a lucid dream and NOT get it in real life too?? All my dream orgasmes has resulted in a wet dream, though they weren&#39;t lucid...

----------


## Dream49

> One question that I&#39;ve been thinking about**:
> 
> Is it possible to have an orgasm in a lucid dream and NOT get it in real life too?? All my dream orgasmes has resulted in a wet dream, though they weren&#39;t lucid...
> [/b]



[font=Arial Black]YES ITS POSSIBLE IVE HAD A FEW AND WAKE UP WET AND I KNOW ITS NOT PEE BECAUSE I HAD A SEX DREAM AND I FELT LIKE I HAD AND ORGASM AND I REALLY DID. THATS ONLY WHEN I HAVE NOT HAD ANY FOR MORE THAN A WEEK OR MORE. I GUESS IT JUST BUILDS UP .....

----------


## imaginefication

I have orgasms in LDs, but for whatever reason when I wake up there is only the slightest amount of man pudding on my boxers, less than a tspn. Trying to reach orgasm can easily end my LD, but if I manage to reach it, then it often triggers a long series of intense lucids. I used to not take the risk of having sex in my LDs because 99% of the time it would end my LD, but now I just only try when I really feel I am stable enough, so I have much better odds.

----------


## ExoByte

> [font=Arial Black]YES ITS POSSIBLE IVE HAD A FEW AND WAKE UP WET AND I KNOW ITS NOT PEE BECAUSE I HAD A SEX DREAM AND I FELT LIKE I HAD AND ORGASM AND I REALLY DID. THATS ONLY WHEN I HAVE NOT HAD ANY FOR MORE THAN A WEEK OR MORE. I GUESS IT JUST BUILDS UP .....
> [/b]



Please, don&#39;t post in all caps.

----------


## PenguinLord13

> Yes, do a search and you will find much discussion on the topic.
> [/b]



Excuse me, much discussion? Every other frigging topic is about dream sex dammit&#33; Seriously though, I think dream sex related topics are second only to "was I lucid?" threads in frequency. As for is it possible, I haven&#39;t had LD sex yet, so I wouldn&#39;t know, but I would immagine that if you can do it in a regular dream, you can do it in a lucid.

----------


## Gwendolyn

It is entirely possible. I&#39;ve done just that.

----------


## King and God

> One question that I&#39;ve been thinking about**:
> 
> Is it possible to have an orgasm in a lucid dream and NOT get it in real life too?? All my dream orgasmes has resulted in a wet dream, though they weren&#39;t lucid...
> [/b]



I have had that happen in one of my lucid dreams. A hot girl was giving me a blowjob, and I ejaculated a load straight at her face.

----------


## GODLIGHT

> I have had that happen in one of my lucid dreams. A hot girl was giving me a blowjob, and I ejaculated a load straight at her face.
> [/b]



And did you wake up wet right after?  

My experience is that (although not lucid) when sex terminates with ejaculation in my dreams, it also terminates the dream and requires some amount of clean-up afterwards.

- :Oops: 
--  :Oops:  
  ---  :Oops:

----------


## King and God

> And did you wake up wet right after?  
> 
> My experience is that (although not lucid) when sex terminates with ejaculation in my dreams, it also terminates the dream and requires some amount of clean-up afterwards.
> 
> -
> --  
>   --- 
> [/b]



Nope, I didn&#39;t. If I did I wouldn&#39;t have quoted him, would I? Well, maybe &#39;cause I felt so cool saying that...

----------


## Mr.caramel

Well if i have an orgasm in a dream it is mostly started by sex in my dream, WELL DUR. Anyway if i do i try to stay calm but still feel the erotic feelings. I once had a dream when i had 3 of them and im a boy so it was very messy when i woke up, yes very messy.
  Like i said just stay calm but still feel that erotic feeling.
Very messy indeed.

----------


## metcalfracing

sigh... I hate conversations like this... I can understand for someone that doesn&#39;t understand the mechanics (or history) of dreaming, but still... Its 2+2=4.
You have full access to all your senses, touch is a sense. Orgasm is falls under touch in your senses. 

I don&#39;t mean to sound harsh, its just one of the first experiments scientists did to prove lucidity as a REAL phenomenon; having a woman orgasm in a dream and move her eyes back and forth at critical points, with scientists comparing her body conditions to that of a woman really having sex.

----------


## Infraredkelp

> sigh... I hate conversations like this... I can understand for someone that doesn&#39;t understand the mechanics (or history) of dreaming, but still... Its 2+2=4.
> You have full access to all your senses, touch is a sense. Orgasm is falls under touch in your senses. 
> 
> I don&#39;t mean to sound harsh, its just one of the first experiments scientists did to prove lucidity as a REAL phenomenon; having a woman orgasm in a dream and move her eyes back and forth at critical points, with scientists comparing her body conditions to that of a woman really having sex.
> [/b]



I agree, it&#39;s common sense. I&#39;ve been having lucid dreams long before I knew about "lucid dreaming." I didn&#39;t need someone to tell me that I can control my dreams when lucid, and I definetly don&#39;t need someone to tell me I could orgasm while lucid. It&#39;s called a wet dream. If u can do it while un-lucid, you can do it lucid.

----------


## Riff

I miss the good ole&#39; days when you could finish with minimal " Man Pudding" <- LMAO&#33;   ::hump::

----------


## YOU KNOW DAVEBO?

Yes you can. It kinda messed up my fun. excuse the pun. because in my dream when I was in a sexual situation I was still aware that my gf would be like.. errr you had a wet dream. if I did orgasm in sleep. but I will have sexual encounters, kind of drearely wake up and check. lol if it&#39;s all good i&#39;ll go back into the dream. but because of my subconcious thinking that I will make a mess it sometimes makes me think i&#39;ve pissed the bed.  lol.
last few occasions have been ok though so I think my body has learned not to ejaculate in hypno&#33;

----------


## Howie

Men that have grown past puberty do not have "wet" dreams. But they still can orgasm.
In fact, while we are in REM sleep, there in an increased blood flow to both the male and females genitalia. This often makes it easier to induce a sexually oriented dream.
The orgasm I have found can be even better or enhanced than that of a waking life climax if you concentrate on the feeling.. when you are in the Lucid dream. It is similar to most things in our lucid dreams, when focused on, they become more exaggerated.

----------


## Abra

> One thing though is that it seems more common among females. Females actually tend to orgasm during the WILDing process. [/b]



Well that makes me feel less... Odd, I guess? I mean, I knew we were supposed to feel vibrations, but _there_? Ah well, I&#39;ll be at ease during my next attempt now that I know it&#39;s a common experience.

----------


## Tornado Joe

> Men that have grown past puberty do not have "wet" dreams.[/b]



 ::hrm:: .... ok... you sure?     :Oops:  

Ok, here&#39;s the deal:
In a regular non-lucid, for some reason the answer is YES - orgasm is both physical and sensational (in the mind).
In lucids, however, orgasms seem to be only sensational- no physical reaction occurs.

At least that&#39;s how I think it&#39;s supposed to work. It seems like it should be the opposite, but I&#39;ve noticed that in lucid encounters there is no physical evidence afterwards. Also, kind of like Howe implied, the feeling is different somehow. It&#39;s either ampliphied or modified in our heads - which is why our body may not recognize the "go" signal that is given off by our minds.

----------


## Keurslager

Oooooooh yeah, dream orgasms  :smiley:  Had loads of them, sometimes the dream even continued (never lucid though), but the feeling is always 100X better than in real life. But yeah, most people wake up, I usually get to orgasm before I wake up, then have dry undies  ::D:  I'm strange because I've had lucid sex loads of times, but never a wet dream.

----------


## hnasc

I don't know about that happening in a lucid dream but i woke up once in the middle of one.  Bizarre feeling.

----------


## WhiteUnit

> Men that have grown past puberty do not have "wet" dreams. But they still can orgasm.
> In fact, while we are in REM sleep, there in an increased blood flow to both the male and females genitalia. This often makes it easier to induce a sexually oriented dream.
> The orgasm I have found can be even better or enhanced than that of a waking life climax if you concentrate on the feeling.. when you are in the Lucid dream. It is similar to most things in our lucid dreams, when focused on, they become more exaggerated.



Finally, a post thats accurate.  If you have an orgasm in your sleep, and blow it all over yourself, thats because you (a) havent left puberty; or (b) are a pre-mature ejaculator.

Effects of orgasms during lucid dreaming according to the book "Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming":
Increased reperatory rate.
No increase in heart rate.
Increased vaginal bloodflow.
None of the male had actually ejaculated.


You can experience vivid orgasms in sleep, but not actually have a full physical orgasm.

----------


## Neruo

I can, It just isn't real then... So it might just be the illusion of an orgasm, if that matters shit. 

Basically.

Giggity-Giggity-Goo 8)

----------


## Infraredkelp

> You can orgasm in your sleep, also known as a "Wet Dream", so I suspect you could in a LD.



You don't always ejaculate during an orgasm. I had an orgasm last night and didn't ejaculate  :smiley:

----------


## -Almost

Means you had no fluid in store.
Or else, you might want to get that checked out..

----------


## Infraredkelp

> I miss the good ole' days when you could finish with minimal " Man Pudding" <- LMAO!



That's completely untrue

----------

